# AUDI MAGNET RIDE DE-CODED(only with vcds)



## kwstastt225 (Jun 4, 2014)

hello my friends ,i have a mk2 tt 3.2 2007 model.dsg, mag ride. my sunspension died a long time ago(now i hav 220.000km) and i dont have the buget to get a NEW set.didn want to go coilover with the delete kit.. i bought some Cheap monroe oem style shocks and i have a nice soft ride for an every day Car. so i was searchinfg the globe to see if i can delete the fault codes and de-code complitly the mr like it was never installed..no such thread,so i gathered as many clues i could and start with my vcds with simple order. STEP1: remove the fuse 9 from the fuse BOX drivers side. STEP 2: open vcds -CAN GATEWAY-INSTALATION LIST- un-click mag ride. STEP3:VCDS-INSTRUMENTS CLUSTER-CODING-change the value according to the bubble and equipment.Character 4(Value 64 = Magnetic Ride chassis).remove 64 from the coding!.. STEP 4:vcds headlight range control --change coding to 0000010 = Headlight range control automatic/dynamic + four-wheel drive + steel springs (PR number 8Q3 + 1X1 + 1BA/1BV)(0000009 for front Wheel Car).. STEP 5:vcds-ABS module.this is the one...no buble for help in coding.i had coding 0026177.(quattro+mag ride+dsg+v6 engine+340mm brakes).. test many possible codes.but THIS work for me:0017985.. no faults codes,no rewiring,no modules unpluging,no esp problems(not disangaging)..like never had mag ride. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

Seriously awesome if it works on the TTRS too. Thanks for posting this, I've been struggling with the KW delete modules failing.


----------



## kwstastt225 (Jun 4, 2014)

it will work!we have the same abs unit(teves mk60) and same mag ride module! but you will need a complitly defferent codinf on abs becouse the original of the ttrs is qiute different


----------



## Ries (Sep 18, 2014)

I wonder if this coding will work with my TTS having a 2.0T FSI... although I already have the KW kit installed and working. No failures yet.


----------



## kwstastt225 (Jun 4, 2014)

Ries said:


> I wonder if this coding will work with my TTS having a 2.0T FSI... although I already have the KW kit installed and working. No failures yet.


it will not..you need a complitly differend code.the oem coding in some tts i have seen so far are with one digit more than mine.so i f you use this you are going to lose many option(if it even accept it) i am working on finding the correct coding on a friends tts 2010 model,so i will keep you all informed!


----------



## Fasdude (May 24, 2011)

This interests me as well. If my front struts go bad again I'll be going with an aftermarket coilover system. ---subscribed


----------



## Khunez (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm Getting ready to do this. The only difference is I have a manual trans instead of DSG....I'm betting that code line will be different. 
Awesome info dude! Neat, to the point, and easy to read. Thanks for posting that.
Ill post up any info on the coding if the manual transmission code requires a different code.


----------



## Khunez (Feb 27, 2009)

bumping this as it works and people ask me how to do it


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2008)

Done this on both my TT-RS and 08 3.2 cars.... The only "downside" is you lose your afs(headlight movement), which I was happy to lose.


----------



## Khunez (Feb 27, 2009)

interesting because I didnt lose mine at all. (even though it does almost nothing)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2008)

Khunez said:


> interesting because I didnt lose mine at all. (even though it does almost nothing)


Can you disengage your traction control? At one point during my coding, AFS worked but I couldn't turn off traction control.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Aug 9, 2017)

*KW Cancellation Kits for Audi AMR Systems*

I think you'd be better off with a kit designed to cancel the system rather than fooling around with various options and coding.

Here's a link to the KW website and cancellation kit - 

https://www.kwsuspensions.com/products/kw-suspensions-kw-edc-delete-unit-audi-a3-tt-68510124.html

Here's the installation PDF - 

https://www.kwsuspensions.com/extras/docs/BBXQ/68510124-eah68510124.pdf

_*KW Cancellation Kits*

Cancellation kits eliminate persistent trouble codes that exist when upgrading a suspension on a vehicle with electronically regulated dampers.
KW is the only manufacturer that offers the solutions whereby the serial damper regulation is shut down and at the same time trouble code avoided. The functioning of the of the control unit remains completely intact._


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2008)

Kw kit is expensive and fails often. Numerous failures reported across this forum and had one fail in the 500 miles I used it.

But why bother having vcds if you aren't going to fool around with various coding and options? That is why 95% of people buy it.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 949 (Mar 11, 2008)

kwstastt225 said:


> hello my friends ,i have a mk2 tt 3.2 2007 model.dsg, mag ride. my sunspension died a long time ago(now i hav 220.000km) and i dont have the buget to get a NEW set.didn want to go coilover with the delete kit.. i bought some Cheap monroe oem style shocks and i have a nice soft ride for an every day Car. so i was searchinfg the globe to see if i can delete the fault codes and de-code complitly the mr like it was never installed..no such thread,so i gathered as many clues i could and start with my vcds with simple order. STEP1: remove the fuse 9 from the fuse BOX drivers side. STEP 2: open vcds -CAN GATEWAY-INSTALATION LIST- un-click mag ride. STEP3:VCDS-INSTRUMENTS CLUSTER-CODING-change the value according to the bubble and equipment.Character 4(Value 64 = Magnetic Ride chassis).remove 64 from the coding!.. STEP 4:vcds headlight range control --change coding to 0000010 = Headlight range control automatic/dynamic + four-wheel drive + steel springs (PR number 8Q3 + 1X1 + 1BA/1BV)(0000009 for front Wheel Car).. STEP 5:vcds-ABS module.this is the one...no buble for help in coding.i had coding 0026177.(quattro+mag ride+dsg+v6 engine+340mm brakes).. test many possible codes.but THIS work for me:0017985.. no faults codes,no rewiring,no modules unpluging,no esp problems(not disangaging)..like never had mag ride. GOOD LUCK!!


wow someone finally figured it out. 

will this work on an s3 2015+


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2008)

Process should be, coding would be completely different though. 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kwstastt225 (Jun 4, 2014)

SwissJetPilot said:


> I think you'd be better off with a kit designed to cancel the system rather than fooling around with various options and coding.
> 
> Here's a link to the KW website and cancellation kit -
> 
> ...


i could not disagree with you more..there is no fouling around with codes.the recoding is a factory solution to this problem.there is no danger and no sortcut..adding cancelers to foul your electrics that you have magride is cheating..not a solution. have a nice day.


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks to OP for the instructions. With his help I was able to deduce the bit needed to disable Magride. *All you have to do is subtract 8192 from your stock coding!
*

For example my 2009 TTS/DSG was 0618294 and I used 0610102 and it worked! No more magride and ABS errors!!! Suck it KW I just saved $400!!

More examples:
OP's 3.2 TT/DSG/AWD/MR coding 0026177 - 8192 = 0017985 (also works for VW R32)
TTRS/AWD/MR coding 0618391 - 8192 = 0610199 (same as non-MR RS3)

I was also able to find 2010 TT Quattro 2.0/DSG/non-MR coding is 0610067 but I didn't try it.

Feel free to send me and the OP free beer :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2008)

I will add that to the diy I wrote up! Great work!

http://goodhewsauto.com/8j-tt-d-i-y-s-and-information/coding-out-magride/

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I will add that to the diy I wrote up! Great work!
> 
> http://goodhewsauto.com/8j-tt-d-i-y-s-and-information/coding-out-magride/
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Great write up, it should be stickied here!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2008)

arm1tage said:


> Thanks! Great write up, it should be stickied here!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


http://goodhewsauto.com/8j-tt-d-i-y-s-and-information/

I've got tons of diy's... And more to come. Lol it will probably never get stickied. If anything I'll probably get banned for advertising my own site 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## auditt3.2 (Apr 12, 2019)

kwstastt225 said:


> hello my friends ,i have a mk2 tt 3.2 2007 model.dsg, mag ride. my sunspension died a long time ago(now i hav 220.000km) and i dont have the buget to get a NEW set.didn want to go coilover with the delete kit.. i bought some Cheap monroe oem style shocks and i have a nice soft ride for an every day Car. so i was searchinfg the globe to see if i can delete the fault codes and de-code complitly the mr like it was never installed..no such thread,so i gathered as many clues i could and start with my vcds with simple order. STEP1: remove the fuse 9 from the fuse BOX drivers side. STEP 2: open vcds -CAN GATEWAY-INSTALATION LIST- un-click mag ride. STEP3:VCDS-INSTRUMENTS CLUSTER-CODING-change the value according to the bubble and equipment.Character 4(Value 64 = Magnetic Ride chassis).remove 64 from the coding!.. STEP 4:vcds headlight range control --change coding to 0000010 = Headlight range control automatic/dynamic + four-wheel drive + steel springs (PR number 8Q3 + 1X1 + 1BA/1BV)(0000009 for front Wheel Car).. STEP 5:vcds-ABS module.this is the one...no buble for help in coding.i had coding 0026177.(quattro+mag ride+dsg+v6 engine+340mm brakes).. test many possible codes.but THIS work for me:0017985.. no faults codes,no rewiring,no modules unpluging,no esp problems(not disangaging)..like never had mag ride. GOOD LUCK!!


did anyone else confirm this is working ?

thanks


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

auditt3.2 said:


> did anyone else confirm this is working ?
> 
> thanks


yes it works. for me the headlight coding did nothing so i disabled the error msg for that. everything else perfect.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Karz (Apr 18, 2019)

I’m in the process of deleting AMR from my 2008 TT roadster.
After replacing the front struts with non AMR, and road testing, I got the expected AMR dash light. I also got an ESP light which I didn’t expect. Is that normal? 
I temporarily reconnected the connectors the old AMR struts, cleared the codes and restarted the car (on jack stands), but the AMR and ESP lights came back after the initial check cycle in park (not driven).
Is this normal, or have I messed something up? I did remove the level sensor, and turned ignition on to turn the steering during the strut replacement.
I did expect the AMR (suspension warning), but not the ESP error/disabled. 
I’m also getting a 01314 ECM dtc.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah it is all tied together

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## twistrate (Oct 29, 2018)

Do any of you know how to disable this on the 2018 Audi TTRS?


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

Can anyone confirm that subtracting 8192 really is all I need to do??? I have a manual 3.2q and I’d love to choose a non MR lower suspension if I know that I can reliably code out any error from the magnetic ride.


----------



## bkpapi12 (Feb 17, 2008)

Just replaced my rear magnetic shocks with bilstein b4. They’re very soft. Great for a daily. Will be replacing the fronts soon. Followed the instructions step by step, but I have the adaptive headlights. So instead of coding 10. I had to code 24







i got 2 headlight codes on mfd so I messed with coding for cluster and subtracted an extra -32 from coding and got rid of 1 error from mfd but still have this one







trying to code this out any ideas. I know this forum is a lil slow but feel free to comment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G2SSM (May 20, 2013)

*Not sure this works with adaptive lights.*

Thought I would update this thread with my experience. Tried for several hours to decode mag ride. 

I followed all the steps and I could never adjust the headlights after pulling fuse 9 so I would get the same failure message. When looking at the measuring blocks for the headlight range module, the front and rear sensors show unavailable. Someone also mentioned on another forum that for some reason, the headlight controller doesn't look to the front and rear level sensors even with changing the coding to steel springs. It still must be looking for the mag ride sensors.

Doesn't make sense but everything points to this.

So I reset everything and have the shock dash light. ESP no longer is on as well but the headlights work fine. Unless someone can add something or I missed something, looks like the KW kit is the only solution (at least for me).


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

I've gone through a couple KW modules and KW support are bastards about it. They won't warranty the modules unless you bought them with a KW coilover kit that includes them. I've bought a couple replacements through KW support, just replacing the one that failed, but that worked out more expensive than just buying another kit in the long run.

If I had noticed earlier, I would have switched to the isweep kit. No first hand experience, but I like their other products and their customer service is better.


----------



## ttmk2usa (Mar 2, 2020)

*Help Please!*

Hi all--

I have an Audi TT Mk2 Quattro 2008 3.6. Just like you, I replaced all the shocks with non-meg rides and am getting the 'shock light' and the 'Headlight range control defective'. What's interesting, the Headlight range was working just fine and had no issues. took it in to have a mechanic try to shut of the shock light, but after he reset the codes (his verbatim) now the new error for range control is on. I provided him the directions below but he said the options arent even available in his system. I dont know if he was using the same cable or not. 

If anyone has any suggestions, or have actually tried the method below and its worked for them, please do let me know  

Thanks!


----------



## cas5259 (Nov 5, 2017)

I just installed a Bilstein B12 kit on my TTS. Below is a bit from the install on my AZ post about what I was able to find out. Something to pass along the level data through the powertrain canbus would be ideal, but I’m gong to try to send fake data to the headlight controller for now.

“As for the mag ride delete, I removed 64 from the instrument coding to get rid of the dash error for now. There are no errors showing, but I can't use sport mode for the steering weight or turn off traction control. There are a few posts about removing the mag ride controller from the CAN gateway, but when you do that, you get a headlight error. All 4 level sensors on the control arms input into the mag ride controller. The headlight leveling system uses the left side level sensors, so when you remove that controller, you get the headlight error that can't be removed.

KW and iSweep kits trick the controller into thinking the shocks are still there. Some data logging before the install showed 1-4A going through the mag shocks under spirited driving. These modules see some decent current, with users saying they get hot. The questionable reliability of these expensive delete kits is why I stayed away. I'm assuming they get real hot and then fail internally.

To me, it seems like spoofing the level sensors is the real solution. Then you can remove the mag ride controller from the CAN gateway and recode ABS. Sport mode and turning off traction control should work. I'm going to play around with an Arduino CAN hat. If I can find the addresses of the mag ride and headlight controllers, then I can code something that looks for the level request from the mag ride controller and sends back nominal data to the headlight controller. This could be connected anywhere there are powertrain CAN hi/lo wires. CAN is a standard communication protocol, so the only thing that might be proprietary is how the level data is formatted in the data portion of the CAN frame.”


----------



## Luxferro (Dec 31, 2015)

cas5259 said:


> I just installed a Bilstein B12 kit on my TTS. Below is a bit from the install on my AZ post about what I was able to find out. Something to pass along the level data through the powertrain canbus would be ideal, but I’m gong to try to send fake data to the headlight controller for now.
> 
> “As for the mag ride delete, I removed 64 from the instrument coding to get rid of the dash error for now. There are no errors showing, but I can't use sport mode for the steering weight or turn off traction control. There are a few posts about removing the mag ride controller from the CAN gateway, but when you do that, you get a headlight error. All 4 level sensors on the control arms input into the mag ride controller. The headlight leveling system uses the left side level sensors, so when you remove that controller, you get the headlight error that can't be removed.
> 
> ...


Sounds like an interesting project. Lets us know how it turns out.


----------



## ViperDom (Nov 12, 2014)

wow, great find OP.
That shock dumby light was annoying when I swapped the susp no my 2012 S-Line


----------



## Silviuandrei92 (Apr 27, 2020)

Hello! Can anyone help me with the steps to follow and the codes that would work to cancel the magnetic ride suspension? I own an Audi A3 sportback 2.0 TDI 170 hp quattro 2011, 6-speed manual transmission, xenon (without adaptive light). Thank you!


----------



## quattrohead (Oct 8, 2001)

From where do you subtract 8192 ?


arm1tage said:


> Thanks to OP for the instructions. With his help I was able to deduce the bit needed to disable Magride. *All you have to do is subtract 8192 from your stock coding!
> *
> 
> For example my 2009 TTS/DSG was 0618294 and I used 0610102 and it worked! No more magride and ABS errors!!! Suck it KW I just saved $400!!
> ...


----------



## quattrohead (Oct 8, 2001)

Your write up has moved/disappeared from your site, any chance of a copy or new link ?



[email protected] said:


> http://goodhewsauto.com/8j-tt-d-i-y-s-and-information/
> 
> I've got tons of diy's... And more to come. Lol it will probably never get stickied. If anything I'll probably get banned for advertising my own site
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2008)

Nope the diy site is long gone. I don't even have a TT-RS anymore, sorry.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neal376 (Sep 23, 2020)

My KW mag ride delete kit didnt work. and its brand new...2013 ttrs


----------



## surfo (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm Kind of Lost in Step 2, can't find the 64 value.... Any picture of the process? In software coding I see 0113128. And that is all. 



kwstastt225 said:


> hello my friends ,i have a mk2 tt 3.2 2007 model.dsg, mag ride. my sunspension died a long time ago(now i hav 220.000km) and i dont have the buget to get a NEW set.didn want to go coilover with the delete kit.. i bought some Cheap monroe oem style shocks and i have a nice soft ride for an every day Car. so i was searchinfg the globe to see if i can delete the fault codes and de-code complitly the mr like it was never installed..no such thread,so i gathered as many clues i could and start with my vcds with simple order. STEP1: remove the fuse 9 from the fuse BOX drivers side. STEP 2: open vcds -CAN GATEWAY-INSTALATION LIST- un-click mag ride. STEP3:VCDS-INSTRUMENTS CLUSTER-CODING-change the value according to the bubble and equipment.Character 4(Value 64 = Magnetic Ride chassis).remove 64 from the coding!.. STEP 4:vcds headlight range control --change coding to 0000010 = Headlight range control automatic/dynamic + four-wheel drive + steel springs (PR number 8Q3 + 1X1 + 1BA/1BV)(0000009 for front Wheel Car).. STEP 5:vcds-ABS module.this is the one...no buble for help in coding.i had coding 0026177.(quattro+mag ride+dsg+v6 engine+340mm brakes).. test many possible codes.but THIS work for me:0017985.. no faults codes,no rewiring,no modules unpluging,no esp problems(not disangaging)..like never had mag ride. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## hallermank (Dec 30, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> I will add that to the diy I wrote up! Great work!
> 
> http://goodhewsauto.com/8j-tt-d-i-y-s-and-information/coding-out-magride/
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk



Any chance you could send me your write up, as the page is no longer available.

Thanks,
Kevin

EDIT :Whoops my bad didn't register with me that someone already asked.


----------



## nchevrier (Dec 6, 2021)

My TTS has 104,000 km, and my rear MR shocks are dead. One is totally destroyed.



I want to switch to a threaded handset. In this but I am interested in the programming of the vagcom. that I have a very large part settled, I still have a problem with headlights.



Let me explain :



STEP 1: I have removed fuse 9 (Magnetic ride)

STEP 2: With the VCDS - 17-7 (Instrumentation).

I changed the value of the cararctere (Value 64 = Magnetic Ride chassis).

In my case 0065428 replaced by 0001428.

STEP 3: VCDS - 3-7 (Brake)

In my case 0616246, from which we must subtract 8192, or 0608054.

At this stage, no worry of suspension.

No more worries, ABS, ESP (which one can be connected, disconnected).


STEP4: VCDS - 55-7 (Xenon)

Modification of car signage

In my case 0000011 replaced by 000000010 four-wheel drive + steel springs.



There, it removes my headlight code but the error code comes back. Does someone have an idea ?

I know there are K&W keys, but I want everything to be in software mode. Especially since there is a lot of concern of failure of these products.



Thanks in advance.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

I've tried every combination and the only options through coding are as follows:


Get rid of the suspension warning light but not have the ability to turn off the ESP.. I went with this option as I rarely have the need to disable it
Get rid of the suspension warning light but introduce the headlight error, and maintain control over ESP.. I use this for track time and revert after.. I can't stand warning lights.


----------



## nchevrier (Dec 6, 2021)

caj1 said:


> I've tried every combination and the only options through coding are as follows:
> 
> 
> Get rid of the suspension warning light but not have the ability to turn off the ESP.. I went with this option as I rarely have the need to disable it
> Get rid of the suspension warning light but introduce the headlight error, and maintain control over ESP.. I use this for track time and revert after.. I can't stand warning lights.


Hi,

I am like you. I cannot support error on my board. That's why i asked and moreover i make track one time per month.

I will use a lot my vcds.

Thanks a lot. for your help.


----------



## JohnBoy123 (11 mo ago)

kwstastt225 said:


> hello my friends ,i have a mk2 tt 3.2 2007 model.dsg, mag ride. my sunspension died a long time ago(now i hav 220.000km) and i dont have the buget to get a NEW set.didn want to go coilover with the delete kit.. i bought some Cheap monroe oem style shocks and i have a nice soft ride for an every day Car. so i was searchinfg the globe to see if i can delete the fault codes and de-code complitly the mr like it was never installed..no such thread,so i gathered as many clues i could and start with my vcds with simple order. STEP1: remove the fuse 9 from the fuse BOX drivers side. STEP 2: open vcds -CAN GATEWAY-INSTALATION LIST- un-click mag ride. STEP3:VCDS-INSTRUMENTS CLUSTER-CODING-change the value according to the bubble and equipment.Character 4(Value 64 = Magnetic Ride chassis).remove 64 from the coding!.. STEP 4:vcds headlight range control --change coding to 0000010 = Headlight range control automatic/dynamic + four-wheel drive + steel springs (PR number 8Q3 + 1X1 + 1BA/1BV)(0000009 for front Wheel Car).. STEP 5:vcds-ABS module.this is the one...no buble for help in coding.i had coding 0026177.(quattro+mag ride+dsg+v6 engine+340mm brakes).. test many possible codes.but THIS work for me:0017985.. no faults codes,no rewiring,no modules unpluging,no esp problems(not disangaging)..like never had mag ride. GOOD LUCK!!



I have a question related to this. I replaced all 4 of my magnetic ride struts on my 09' B8 A4 SLine and it seems to be on the firm ride and when I switch to comfort I still get the same ride.
Is there a reset I need to do to get the struts to come out of stiff ride into comfort?


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

.


----------



## sir619 (Dec 8, 2017)

Will this work on 2021 RS6?

1. With stock ride height sensors plugged in. Along with kw esc delete. Errors are mag and diff.

2. With a shock sensor delete plugged in. Along with kw esc delete. Errors are mag and headlights. (*delete built by SDE)

Goes in limp mode. 30mph max


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Looks like your air suspension is broken in the back..


----------

